# Tent Camping



## Randy (Aug 15, 2008)

Over the years I have considered getting a camper.  And lately I have been interested in teardrops.  But when I get to thinking about it, I really enjoy the tent for a day ot two or three, which is about all I usually have time for anyway.  Keeping it simple is nice and camping in a ten reminds me of my younger days.  I loved sleeping outside in my tent when I was a kid, even if it was just in the back yard.

Anybody tent camp anymore?


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 15, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 15, 2008)

I love tent camping,but the wife don't;Thus the 5th wheel RV. But I tent or popup camp when my son and sons in law go off hunt'n.


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, thats the only way ain't it?


----------



## ryano (Aug 15, 2008)

anything else really isn't "camping"


----------



## trofyhntn (Aug 15, 2008)

Tent camping is the best; for the guys, kids luv tent camping.  But the ladies don't like to be outside that long with no facilities, heat, etc.  Whatever you do just do it for the kids, they love it either way.  Carry a tent to pop up outside and presto, everyone is happy.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree - tents for the guys,a home away from home for the gals is a good combo.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 15, 2008)

I must be getting soft, The older I get the more I like my Travel Trailer with a king size bed.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Aug 15, 2008)

Love To Tent Camp..but Just Have Never Figured Out What To Buy...want To Be Able To Stand Up If Needed, And Want One That Can Really Deal With Rain And Cold Weather...any Suggestions? What Do Ya'll Like Or Have?


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 15, 2008)

A tent needs no tag, and gets no tax bill at the end of the year.
I sold my camper.  Mama can just stay at home!
Air mattress, heater, radio, fan.....who needs more?


----------



## msdins (Aug 15, 2008)

Swamp Runner said:


> I must be getting soft, The older I get the more I like my Travel Trailer with a king size bed.



I'm with you. Plus it makes those late night "stomach rumbles" a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## BubbaD (Aug 15, 2008)

The wife tent camped with me once when we were 1st married. She said that was when she was "in Love". Now its the travel trailer, queen bed, central heat/air & facilities  The boys & I still tent camp on occasion. Our church regularly has father/son camp outs and we pack the tent. Over the 4th we went over the the Little Talapossa River and tent camped in a nice storm. Our old tent is showing its wear & tear. Need to get a new one.Probably look for one this winter when they will hopefully be cheaper.
I will say this, the discovery of the air mattress by me has prolonged my tent camping days. I thought they were winding down but now I look forward to them again. Next tent we buy though will have to be wide enough to accommodate the width of 2 air mattresses...them younungs keep growin


----------



## QTurn (Aug 15, 2008)

We tent camp every year during deer season.  We got a big tent at Academy Sports that will hold both of our big cots.  Very comfortable even when it's very cold.  Wife enjoys it as much as I do.


----------



## Minner (Aug 15, 2008)

I haven't done as much of it as I would like in recent years, but I try to do it as much as possible. The air mattress has to be one of the best inventions out there for a tent camper. 

BRANCHWYNN,

I've got a Coleman tent from Wal-Mart although I'm sure there are better brands out there. If you get you a big enough tarp and do it right, you can fix a camp where your tent rarely encounters rain. We always try to put a tarp above our tent to block the rain. Also helps to have a nice dry spot to sit/stand when it's raining.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a small "normal" tent that I use ever once in a while, for warm weather use. For cold weather, I use my tipi.


----------



## BubbaD (Aug 15, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a small "normal" tent that I use ever once in a while, for warm weather use. For cold weather, I use my tipi.



Tipi got a fire place or something??


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 15, 2008)

BRANCHWYNN said:


> Love To Tent Camp..but Just Have Never Figured Out What To Buy...want To Be Able To Stand Up If Needed, And Want One That Can Really Deal With Rain And Cold Weather...any Suggestions? What Do Ya'll Like Or Have?



http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat602107&hasJS=true


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 15, 2008)

I love tent camping. My wife does not. I never slept in a camper until I got grown. Thats all my parents had was a tent and we went all the time.

My wife and I started out with a pop up and thats about as close to tent camping you will get unless your in a tent. I loved opening up the sides, reminded me of camping when younger.

But now it does not matter to me much as long as I go. Its something my kids look forward to doing ALL the time.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 15, 2008)

Go tent camping every spring break with my son, at West Point.

Every once in a while we get a second trip in for the year.

Love it.  Just too hot to camp in a tent during July and August.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 15, 2008)

ryano said:


> anything else really isn't "camping"




i thoroughly disagree but you are entitled to your opinion. i tent camp and camp in a popup and enjoy both. i don't allow tv in my camp so we are not the kind of folks who get in the camper and stay there. we enjoy ourselves to the max when we camp and if the popup means my bride will stay for 7 nights intead of one or 2 then by all means there will be a popup in my camp. a statement like that is wrong as a soup sandwich.  but i guess fly fishing elitist say the same about other types of fishing. blackpowder elitist say the same about centerfire shooters and traditional elitist say the same about compound shooters.  fishin' is fishin' huntin' is huntin' and campin' is campin'  !!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 15, 2008)

Some ladies do enjoy tent camping... I remember being 8 mo. pregnant and camping on the ground with a sleeping bag, not even a tent, and it was 28 degrees outside that night. The next morning we went squirrel hunting, killed the first squirrel and my sister-in-law started crying, we couldn't kill anything else. I thought we would never hear the end of that "poor little squirrel". She didn't go camping or hunting with us again


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 16, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Some ladies do enjoy tent camping... I remember being 8 mo. pregnant and camping on the ground with a sleeping bag, not even a tent, and it was 28 degrees outside that night. The next morning we went squirrel hunting, killed the first squirrel and my sister-in-law started crying, we couldn't kill anything else. I thought we would never hear the end of that "poor little squirrel". She didn't go camping or hunting with us again





Been there done that. Have a few folks we left behind after their first trips camping......


----------



## Smackover (Aug 18, 2008)

*Tent Camping comforts*

My brother in law has modified a one room a/c to keep his tent cool at night.

Sounds crazy but makes a difference in the
good old SEGA summer time.

BTW I am trying to figure out how to do this
to out tent.  Can't seem to get comfortable pulling a boat and a camper.

Regards

Smackover


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 18, 2008)

Smackover, most of my camping is centered around fishing and I've found it difficult to pull a camper and a boat. Though I have seen it done, I'm just not that adventurous.

I've been looking at picking up a portable AC unit. Frye Electronics runs one for sell every now and then but I just haven't taken the plunge. I may remedy that before heading to Fort McCallister in October.

Here is a link to Consumer Reports article on portables:

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/house_and_home/portable-air-conditioners/


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm back to tent camping after several years of owning campers[from pop ups to a 35' fifth wheel]. Last weekend was awesome in the mountains with lows in the high 50's to low 60's. I have a nice air mattress but it's not as easy having to stand up in the mornings when you've got to go as it is rolling out of a queen size bed. Not complaining just got to get use to it again. I love it! Finally back to what camping is supposed to be [to me anyways].


----------



## sharon (Aug 18, 2008)

This female LOVES tent campin'!  We go about 4 times a year, mostly up in the Smokies.  If we have to take something a little sturdier, due to weather..., we take my 3 horse trailer.  It has a queen size bed in the gooseneck and we just throw the stove, lantern...in and off we go.  Guess who's in charge of setting up our tent camp spot???  It's me - my husband says there's no one better at putting up the tarps "just right" and getting things ready, quick!  We both LOVE IT, no matter what we're in, but we prefer the tent!!  We also like the cots...never have been able to get those air mattresses just right!


----------



## GaSam (Aug 19, 2008)

I have always been kindof a "purest" when it comes to camping. I have always loved camping, and even growing up at deer camp it was a tent, even in cold weather. When I got married, the wife even loved tent camping. We have spent about six summer vacations camping in a big canvas tent for a week at a time. Our two boys love it and we seem to be very comfortable and mostly dry. This year we spent ten days in the Adirondacks in NY, and bought an older popup for the trip. The popup was fun especially traveling over a long distance, but when we got to the mountains of NY we all wished we had been tent camping. The Adirondacks are beautiful. Not sure if we will keep the little popup or not, it is just hard to beat the canvas tent.
The boys are 12 and 15, getting excited about deer season, and we are already getting the tent ready for deer camp.


----------



## Georgiagator (Aug 28, 2008)

I brought my tent at Target, they have little modles of the tents so you can see how they look set up Helped out alot when getting mine


----------



## whitworth (Sep 10, 2008)

*I always felt sort of sorry for those RV users*

Couldn't get to many places to park the RV; had to put it in the sun alot to get electricity hookups; missed some nice camping spots.  

Nothing finer than to backpack up in the mountains and find a nice solitary place to camp.  

RV's are nice for camping out at a NASCAR race track.  I never thought of going there with a tent.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 16, 2008)

Love the tent. I have three of them...


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 16, 2008)

My wife and I both love to camp and we use tents.. my wife refers to RV camping as "sissy camping"  LOL

Nothing better than waking up early morning with a frost on the ground and getting that first cup of perculated coffee and bacon off of the fire.

You lost most of the experience when you camp in an RV.. may as well stay home and drive to the zoo.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 16, 2008)

I am reminded of a dear friend and co-worker who was a native of Water Valley, MS, who often spoke of his early memories of he, his Father, and Uncles traveling to a Mississippi River Swamp for a week of "squirrel camp".

This always amused me somewhat as I was accustomed to squirrel hunting in the local woodlot.

I couldn't imagine anyone getting worked up over planning a weeks stay at a squirrel camp.  He lived and hunted in an area that had no deer or turkeys at that time, so they simply satisfied the urge to camp and hunt by taking it out on the squirrels.

I have enjoyed many occasions with this friend at a "deer camp".  One thing that could always be relied upon, Wiley (now deceased) always brought his dutch oven and a 22 rifle.  He could always be relied upon to make a squirrel stew that was out of this world and would more than satisfy the appetite of several hungry and tired hunters.

He had learned to make this stew while at the memoriable "Squirrel Camp".  Have wished many times that I had obtained his recipe!!  May Wiley's soul rest in peace.


----------



## rocinante (Sep 18, 2008)

Took my two boys (9 and 12) tent camping at amicalola falls this last weekend. A good time was had by all WITHOUT the mama. We hiked, rode bikes, roasted hot dogs, told ghost stories, spied on pretty women with binoculars. Well I did the last one  Came back home sufficiently grungy and happy. We used two 7x7 6 lb wenzel back pack tents. Me in one them sharing one. My ideal is to start full blown backpack hiking but this was a good first run reintroduction to camping for us. Those hills killed my booty bad and I was just carrying a 3 liter water pack and a fanny pack probably 5 lbs. Working on outfitting the perfect back pack set up and it is pushing 40 pounds. Something (like those 640 steps up the waterfall) tells me this old boy better get in better condition.


----------



## Idratherbeoutside (Oct 5, 2008)

I most be lucky then My wife loves to backpack and sleeping on the ground.


----------



## Idratherbeoutside (Oct 5, 2008)

P.S. if you guys want to see the view that is on my profile picture then hike to the top of Rabun Bald on the bartram trail.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 5, 2008)

We have a 20 ft by 7 ft tent for sleeping. We put three cots in it and one heating element on a 5 gal propane tank. It's plenty warm on real cold nights. Most of the time I just sleep on top of the sleeping bag. and it fits all our clothing and hunting weapons. We also have a good size cooking tent to keep the rain off of us on bad days.
Our camp site has an outhouse, but to electricity. A nice fire on a cold night is always enjoyable and goes great with the Molsens beer.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh heck yeah. That is the only camping I will even consider. And out by myself too. Me and the dog. T bone steaks on the grill for BOTH of us for dinner. A nice spot alongside a creek in the National Forest. Campgrounds are nuts to me. I want to get away from it all. Campgrounds are for sissyfied city folks. Why would you want to go and "get away from it all" only to be surrounded by one or two hundred other people? That's crazy talk. 

Have a favorite secret spot within a two minute walking distance from an awesome, large waterfall with big wading pool at the bottom. Is Forest Service rd 27A off of Crow Creek road on the south side of Lake Seed in Rabun County between lakes Burton and Rabun....but I would have to kill you if I told you about it


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2008)

BubbaD said:


> Tipi got a fire place or something??




Yep! Don`t matter how cold it is either.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 5, 2008)

i used to tent camp and then i bought a 30ft outback travel trailer. let me tell you its nice to come in from a long day hunting and get a hot shower and lay in the queen bed and watch some huntin videos on tv.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 5, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> i used to tent camp and then i bought a 30ft outback travel trailer. let me tell you its nice to come in from a long day hunting and get a hot shower and lay in the queen bed and watch some huntin videos on tv.



NAAAA nope not really


----------



## bruceg (Oct 5, 2008)

I like tent camping, and really enjoy an air mattress and a good warm sleeping bag. Lately, I've been thinking of trying to find an old (mid '60's) Apache tent trailer. It's basically a canvas tent on a box. Just something easy to carry food and supplies.

Not sure, though. Tenting is real easy and inexpensive. You guys (and non-guys) have got me in the mood to take a weekend off and find a good camping spot!


----------

